# Kinetic play sand.



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Pretty impressive.









Amazon.com: Kinetic Sand, The Original Moldable Sensory Play Sand Toys for Kids, Purple, 2 lb. Resealable Bag, Ages 3+ : Toys & Games


Amazon.com: Kinetic Sand, The Original Moldable Sensory Play Sand Toys for Kids, Purple, 2 lb. Resealable Bag, Ages 3+ : Toys & Games



www.amazon.com


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Im going to have to order some for my daughter, cool video though

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, it looks like a good system for recovering lead.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jaster said:


> Im going to have to order some for my daughter, cool video though
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Warning. That stuff gets everywhere. Both my girls had it. It is really cool. Just make sure she plays with it over a cookie sheet or something 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------

